# cred c-ai fi un prieten bun



## wellby

I was talking to my romanian friend i have known for 6 years online, and she said she had something she wanted to tell me.  She put it in the im and won't translate to english for me can anyone tell me what these mean?

"m-am gandit mult la asta si cred ca atunci cand te intorci si suntem amundoi in acelasi stat poate ar trebui sa incercam o prietenie"

"cred c-ai fi un prieten bun"

thanks


----------



## alinapopi

Hi,

_I thought a lot of this and I think that maybe when you come back and we are in the same state, we should try a relationship. I think you'd be a good boyfriend._

Sorry for my English level


----------



## wellby

thanks a lot, i thought it was something along those lines. Online translators like google really suck


----------



## hersko1

Hello,
I am sorry to be less enthousiastic but :
"Prietenie" means "friendship" and not necessarily "relationship"
"Un prieten bun" = "a good friend" and not necessarily "boyfriend"
Nonetheless, the context lets us believe that it's more than friendship here.


----------

